# كايرو تريد جروب الوكيل الحصري لشركة زوبو الصينية لمعدات تدفئة المزارع



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*









?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????
???? ?????? ???????
????
???? ???? ??????? ?????? ????? ??????? ????????
?? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ????????
????? ??? ?? ???? ??????? ??????? ??????? ??????? ???????? ?????????
????? ?????? ??? ??????? ???????????? ???????? ????? ??????? ??? ????? ?????? ???? ??? ????? ???? ??????
?????? ?? ?????? ??????
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002​


----------

